# Belgica - Tempo em Julho.



## tucha (23 Jun 2015 às 15:40)

Boa tarde a todos

Não sei se este é o local certo para colocar esta questão (se não for indiquem qual é) mas gostaria que alguém me informasse como costuma ser o tempo em Bruxelas (em termos de temperatura) em Julho e se já existe de alguma forma alguma previsão (ainda que claro pouco consistente) para a segunda metade do mês de Julho de 2015.

Obrigado


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2015 às 16:39)

tucha disse:


> Boa tarde a todos Não sei se este é o local certo para colocar esta questão (se não for indiquem qual é) mas gostaria que alguém me informasse como costuma ser o tempo em Bruxelas (em termos de temperatura) em Julho e se já existe de alguma forma alguma previsão (ainda que claro pouco consistente) para a segunda metade do mês de Julho de 2015. Obrigado



Olá, eu estive na Bélgica e Holanda em Agosto passado. Predominou o tempo instável, com a alternância de períodos com sol, sobretudo na parte da manhã, e aguaceiros e trovoadas durante a parte inicial da tarde. O final da tarde e à noite ainda com muita nebulosidade mas geralmente já sem precipitação.
As primeiras hora da manhã e à noite costuma estar relativamente fresco, na ordem dos 12 º C / 14 ºC, sendo necessária roupa adequada. Já nas horas centrais do dia, a temperatura pode ultrapasasar os 20 ºC mas, quando chove, não passará dos 14 ºC / 16 ºC.


----------



## J.S. (28 Jun 2015 às 21:46)

Normal em agosto na Belgica e Holanda durante o dia e 21-24 C (depende-se: litoral ou interior) e 11-13 durante a noite.


----------



## tucha (1 Jul 2015 às 12:20)

Antes de mais obrigado pelas duas respostas...

Mas confesso que neste momento estou um bocado em pânico, estou a ver temperaturas em Amesterdão tão altas como em Lisboa , como é isto possivel???
33, 34 graus...!
Não me digam que vou fugir ao calor de Lisboa para "levar" com temperaturas iguais...!

Existe já alguma previsão (ainda que pouco credivel, eu sei) para a segunda quinzena de Julho para a Bélgica e Holanda?


----------

